# Just ordered this pretty 5 string active bass :)



## Methilde (Oct 19, 2008)

Just lookie!! 
Found this perchance on a secondhand items webshop. The bass is new and practically unused. 















< can anyone define brand and type from this headstock here?

Further picstory will follow ^^


----------



## Johann (Oct 19, 2008)

woah, looks really nice, i can't quite tell the brand from that pic... but who cares what the brand is as long as it sounds good


----------



## Ruins (Oct 19, 2008)

woaaaaa this bass looks so sexy congrats!! review it when you have it with pic story please.
offocurse recordings of it would be also awesome


----------



## Methilde (Oct 19, 2008)

Can be arranged  Will absolutely use the bass on my new brutal metal song coming up


----------



## Apophis (Oct 19, 2008)

Looks great


----------



## Methilde (Oct 23, 2008)

Well, here the picstory, as promised  (56K = death)





The now empty box, wherin it arrived. The postman was a funny lad, who complimented me on being a metalhead, strangely enough 





Empty boxes are doomed to be invaded by my cat Dio...





Who thought of it as a nice pretty new home 





The new axe on my wall 





clearly visible nice layers of wood (perfectly finished)





backside of the body: string thru + neck thru = major sustainnnnnnnnnnnnnnn





headstock back





one last piccy!


----------



## FYP666 (Oct 23, 2008)

DUUUUUUUUDE!  

I'm speechless, that looks amazing!


----------



## Ruins (Oct 23, 2008)

looks great! and now for the sound clips or recording


----------



## SuperSnake2012 (Oct 23, 2008)

From far away I thought it was a Peavey Cirrus but it's not... how is it?


----------



## Naren (Oct 23, 2008)

That bass looks gorgeous.  Hopefully it sounds and plays as well as it looks.


----------



## MetalJordan (Oct 23, 2008)

ive seen that before cuz my friend was thinking of buying it but never did but it looks really nice i would love to have it 
Gratz!


----------



## Methilde (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks guys 

Here's a little weird ass soundclip I spontaneously made 

bass-sound-test


----------



## cev (Oct 24, 2008)

You named your cat Dio? 

So, what brand is it? I still can't tell.


----------



## Mattayus (Oct 24, 2008)

Weyhey smeckshy!! Is that bubinga? Looks really similar to my CX-150, but not quite the same


----------



## Methilde (Oct 24, 2008)

Brand is HeKe (from Germany)
and yes the wood is Boob-inga 

haha and for a moment I thought your headstock said "Queer" 



Yes.
It's official.
I'm nuts


----------



## Mattayus (Oct 24, 2008)

it DOES say queer!!

hehe, it's a damn sexy bass, sounds tasty too! what pups did that sucker come with?


----------



## Ruins (Oct 24, 2008)

good bass sound


----------



## Ishan (Oct 24, 2008)

EC21 - KHL Corporation - WTB-5000
It's a Wolf from KHL in Korea.


----------



## Harry (Oct 24, 2008)

Goddamn, that looks nice.
Can't say I've seen that bass in Australia before.
How many countries is it sold in? Anyone know?


----------



## Zepp88 (Oct 24, 2008)

Sexy basses, boob-inga, queer, cats named Dio. This thread is a qualified win.

Nice score Methilde!


----------



## Durero (Oct 25, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Sexy basses, boob-inga, queer, cats named Dio. This thread is a qualified win.
> 
> Nice score Methilde!



+1 exactly!


----------



## Methilde (Oct 25, 2008)

*blushes* haha well I'm glad my madness is somewhat appreciated in a wierd kinda way XD


----------



## Zepp88 (Oct 25, 2008)

You win.....a bunny! 

Yeah...so, how does it play?


----------



## Methilde (Oct 25, 2008)

Awesome! I wove the bunniezz  *instant happy spree*

Bass plays light as a feather, neck is Ibanez like so that's a good thing for my tiny little hands. 



HughesJB4 said:


> Goddamn, that looks nice.
> Can't say I've seen that bass in Australia before.
> How many countries is it sold in? Anyone know?



Guess it's sold practically anywhere, you can order it via Ebay and here's the site if you want to see more, quite affordable awesum basses and guitars. (they go up to a looot of strings for those who favour extreme forms of luthierism in this joint )

HK-Instruments - Hotline: +49 5722/893766 Ab 25â¬ Versandkostenfrei! (Deutschland)


----------



## Zepp88 (Oct 25, 2008)

Nice, I've recently gotten used to some nice Ibanez necks, a 7620 neck would probably rule for bass


----------



## Apophis (Oct 25, 2008)

looks cool


----------



## Ruins (Oct 26, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Nice, I've recently gotten used to some nice Ibanez necks, a 7620 neck would probably rule for bass


ohhhh yes! i wonder if its possible to make


----------



## vansinn (Oct 26, 2008)

Say, that's a really nice bass, Methilde, big congrats. Beatyful and massive looking at the same time  I won't one too! Speelze! (I know, my Dutch is crap)


----------



## Jason (Oct 26, 2008)

Tone sounds good but the playing sounds off. Congrats


----------



## Methilde (Oct 26, 2008)

Hehe I know, it was too random! I didn't intend to play you guys a perfect sonata, but only letting you hear the sound.

(she really can't play bass that good yet! she knows!)


----------



## vansinn (Oct 27, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Sexy basses, boob-inga, queer, cats named Dio. This thread is a qualified win.



I once had a bird named Bluebird. When I got the second yellowish one, it got named Yellowcake. Yellowcake is the extremely toxic waste product from processing plutonium. Both birds later died of cancer..
Of cause nut'n much related to musick, other than they liked rock, hated reggea and would demolish classical music with flutes in it..


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 28, 2008)

i would love to order a 7 string bass from that german site... too bad they don&#180;t have an english version of their site :S


----------



## Ruins (Oct 28, 2008)

you can see them time to time on the german ebay for the same price


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 28, 2008)

we&#180;ll see where i go when i have the actual money


----------



## Ruins (Oct 28, 2008)

HK 7-Saiter Custom Series mit Maserpappel Decke + Esche bei eBay.de: E-BÃ¤sse (endet 03.11.08 23:00:00 MEZ)
maybe this picture will help you raise it fast


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 31, 2008)

ordering will be a little hard for that one though, as it`s still in German! 

looks really nice though, and it has all the same features as the Woodo 7 string basses...

if it`s too much work, i`ll just get a Woodo... just because they`re awesome as well, and they have WALNUT WINGS! :O


----------



## Mattayus (Nov 6, 2008)

vansinn said:


> I once had a bird named Bluebird. When I got the second yellowish one, it got named Yellowcake. Yellowcake is the extremely toxic waste product from processing plutonium. Both birds later died of cancer..
> Of cause nut'n much related to musick, other than they liked rock, hated reggea and would demolish classical music with flutes in it..



 That's fuckin awesome... sorta


----------



## MerlinTKD (Nov 17, 2008)

Wow, beautiful bass!!!


----------

